
Why The Answer To The Smartphone Patent Thicket Is Not A Patent Pool - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101028/09595211635/why-the-answer-to-the-smartphone-patent-thicket-is-not-a-patent-pool.shtml
======
fragmede
The answer is to fix the patent system. But then the question is how do you do
that?

If we add compulsory license system similar to what exists for copyrights,
some pains maybe alleviated.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compulsory_license#Compulsory_L...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compulsory_license#Compulsory_Licensing_of_Copyright_in_the_US)

